# Aftermarket radio ???...



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey, since the 200SX isn't my *real* "money pit", but
since it's "growing" on me, I'm getting a head unit for it:
(I bought it with no stereo, but it seems to have all the wiring/
definately the speakers). Anyway, this is what I've decided
on: http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/S-Xg2fEG4eHQE/prodview.asp?I=500TDM7582&s=0&cc=01
My concern is: it's a "double-DIN" space; how much do those
Nissan "filler" parts cost? I have a ton of tapes, BTW, very
little CD's, and until I get a DVD player for the Honda, tapes
are my only mobile entertainment. Any suggestions? This
head seems to be the best "compromise", IMO.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

what filler parts are you talkig about? The space underneath where the headunit goes? I checked a while ago with the dealer and he said he'd give it to me for like $11, but that's still a ripoff for a little piece of plastic. What i did, and it came out a LOT nicer, was take a piece of plexiglass and cut it to shape. Then paint ONE side of the glass, let it dry and then put it back into that spot.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

find a 200sx/sentra at a local 'yard, n see what they want for the piece, or find someone on here parting out their car. 

playa, you got any pics of that?


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey, someone had a "double-DIN" stock Sentra radio for sale,
as I recall. Are you still out there?  Should'a grabbed that
bitch when I had the chance  .


----------



## 87 Stanza in Canada (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys are way off on prices if we're talking Canadian bux.... i work for a shop and it 25 for the pocket.... or you can do like i did and find a drawer outta an Axxes and use it on the factory brackets....


----------

